# Hiking/Hunt Prep Utah County



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Just gauging interest to see if anybody would want to meet up for a hike a few mornings a week. I'm trying to hike 5 days every week to get prepped for the fall, as well as just be more healthy in general. I'm hiking the Y trail in Provo at least 2 out of those 5 times. 1.1 miles and a hair over 1k feet in elevation gain makes for a quick but fairly intense workout. 

If anybody is interested in meeting up or tagging along a few mornings a week, let me know. I'll be there either way but more company is always a good thing.......unless you're hunting.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I might be interested. I had been doing well until May hit, then things have kind of went to pieces. Work demands make it hard for me to get out more than once or twice per week.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Let me know if you want to get out any morning. I'd love the company.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

What time are you thinking? I might be in.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Not crazy early, but like 6? Went at lunch today which wasn't too bad considering the temps are incredible today. I'm gonna shoot for Friday morning at 6 if anyone wants to get a quick hike in.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

How long did it take you? I live in Provo and have considered that as a prep for the hunts but I haven't hiked it in years.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

twinkielk15 said:


> How long did it take you? I live in Provo and have considered that as a prep for the hunts but I haven't hiked it in years.


I hike it fairly often and definitely don't run up the mountain. I don't stop on the way up, but just keep a relatively slow steady pace. Sometimes I go further up the trail which adds time and distance, but the general 1.1 mile 1000+ feet of elevation generally takes about an hour there and back with a short breather at the top of the Y. It generally takes me right around 30 minutes + or - 2 or 3 minutes to get up. Coming down takes less time for obvious reasons.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Do you do any mid day hikes? Any trails besides the "Y"?


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I sneak out at lunch pretty regularly. My schedule is more flexible than most. Midday the Y is brutal because it's so exposed. It just happens to be relatively close in addition to being short and steep enough to fit a good workout in in a short amount of time.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Not gonna make it out til lunch tomorrow. If anyone wants to join, or meet up next week sometime for a hike let me know.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------

